# Genetics



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Can anyone give me a few links to REALLY SIMPLE mouse genetics websites. I mean reeeeally simple, starting from scratch simple. I really want to learn more about genetics but most of the websites I have seen, you need to have a basic understanding and I really dont :roll:
I want to get into breeding (maybe even for shows) and it would be great if I knew what to expect and could select suitable breeding pairs without just randomly picking and keeping my fingers crossed for four weeks!

Thanks muchly
Simone


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I just found a really good one http://www.geocities.com/mousedomousery ... etics.html there is a lot of information but it breaks it down really nice.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks :]


----------

